# Ferry Expensive Tickets Can anyone help me>?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I have been trying to get some crossings booked for the end of this month. 

We want to get to the French Pyrenees, then along the Western French Med coast and then back up to UK.

As we only have 10 Days, I decided not to use the Dover/Tunnel routes and looked at Brittany Ferries or a combination of any of the Western Channel Routes and maybe back through northern Spain.

But the Price is hovering around the £600 mark wen using P&O or Brittany Ferries from Bibao/Santander for the return crossing with Western Routes out.


Can anyone suggest a Cheaper alternative?

Trev.


----------



## 105877 (Jul 16, 2007)

try http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger?ls=1


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev;

I know you've discounted short ferry crossings but the only thing I could suggest is to use P&O both ways and see if you can get a deal going Portsmouth/Bilbao out and Calais/Dover rtn or visa versa?

pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tickets*

Thanks Jim,

I had tried SeaFrance and managed to get the price down with Motohomefacts 10% Discount to around £60.

However, from Caen to Andora as an example, we can cut 100 miles and some costly Autoroutes out. In addition the Western French Med to Bilbao/Santander is around 300 miles closer than Calais.

The Alternative is to Get a Return Ferry to Bibao / Santander, then spend a week in Spain, but cannot find any coastal campsites/resorts as nice a France.

Trev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Trev

Only suggestion I can make depends on Mrs Trev being able/willing to share a long and tiring drive.

You could consider Dover both ways, and hammer back up the Peages on the return journey. The toll cost would not be massive in comparison to your ferry quote, and if you did two hours on, two hours off, you could soon cover some ground as there is rarely much heavy traffic on the Peages.

Perpignan to Calais is 703 miles according to Autoroute, and 9hrs 30 minutes driving.

It's a thought perhaps.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mrs Trev*

Thanks Zeb,

Just checked the Spain Routes again and was suprised to find that Brittany Ferries are £8 cheaper for Santander over POSL's Bilbao.

Schedules are a problem on these routes as Mrs Trev's dates off work are limited to certain days.

Will keep thinking, 
Trev.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

*ferry expensive tickets can anyone help*

perpignan to calais, 703 miles? in9hrs 30minutes ? average speed 74 miles per hour? have i got this wrong? maybe (the unmensionable who dos not like caravans in a lamborginey ?or whatever its called ,but maybe i ought to go back to school. i must be wrong! ! ! !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: ferry expensive tickets can anyone help*



waggy3 said:


> perpignan to calais, 703 miles? in9hrs 30minutes ? average speed 74 miles per hour? have i got this wrong? maybe (the unmensionable who dos not like caravans in a lamborginey ?or whatever its called ,but maybe i ought to go back to school. i must be wrong! ! ! !


Mea Culpa!   I just copied the result before without thinking about it.  

Just tried it again on Autoroute and got a slightly different route. (Why??)

Previously I had the option for motorway speed set to "slightly faster than average" (whoops   ) but put all options back to "average" this time.

Almost the same distance at 705 miles, but 10 hours 22 minutes this time.

Still "legging it" rather Waggy I must agree. 8O 8O

I wouldn't want to drive that fast for long periods! 8O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: ferry expensive tickets can anyone help*



waggy3 said:


> perpignan to calais, 703 miles? in9hrs 30minutes ? average speed 74 miles per hour? have i got this wrong? maybe (the unmensionable who dos not like caravans in a lamborginey ?or whatever its called ,but maybe i ought to go back to school. i must be wrong! ! ! !


Hello There,

Sounds good on paper or on a sat nav or similar. In reality 700 miles in a motorhome takes much longer than 9 hours 30 minutes.

I have managed to get from Cheshire to St. Tropez in 16 hours by high powered Van and thats around 1,000 miles including the Tunnel crosssing.

I have done the same or similar journey for nearly 30 years in everything from a 1.1 litre Citroen to a BMW M3. But I can tell you it takes much longer than what an Autoroute calculation will tel you.

Thanks for the reply mind,
Trev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Should have had the brain in gear Trev. 

I wouldn't want to do that in a car. I'd say 15 hours (at a guess) in the truck - and that would exclude stops for a widdle and something to eat.

That would be an *average *of a bit over 45mph which is still fast enough. :roll:

Sorry about the unrealistic suggestion.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

mmm

45mph Sounds too fast as ana average.

I cannot find any reasonable cost western channel crossings so looks like I will have to go along the Brittany Ferries route.

Unless!Q!

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trip*

Looks like we are going nowhere.

:-( No Go Motorhome

Trev.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I once did Frejus to home on the Wirral in 21 hours in a Cortina Estate loaded with camping gear and I thought that was going some.
Sid


----------

